# Bunny hunting at Delaware / fishing at Alum



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

I hunted at Delaware on Saturday afternoon. We jumped two rabbits early. One ran about 20 hards and holed (obviously, he has been hunted often), and another that ran for about 20 minutes. Brutus is enjoying his time in the field.

Sunday, I was fishing at Alum, and on the way back to the truck, I decided to take a short-cut on a deer trail carring a minnow bucket, two fishing poles, and tackle box. It was getting close to dark, and Brutus was not on a leash when he opened up on a bunny. He was tracking fast, and really pushing this rabbit. I put my stuff down and listened to his songs. After about 20 minutes, the rabbit circled back. I pulled Brutus off the trail, so we could get out of the brush before dark.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I hit there yesterday to no avail, that's twice I've been up there and haven't seen a thing. I have gone off 229 both times, I was just wondering if there was a "sure" or better spot to get the bunnies out there. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Last Jannuary 90% of Delaware Wildlife area was under water. Once the water went back down there wasn't much food left for anything to eat until spring. I would imagine the Rabbits took a big hit in numbers there last year.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am just getting started to know the area, so I am not an expert on the area. I am still figuring it out myself. As someone else posted, there was a lot of land underwater last year. There is a report on the dnr site about how the rabbit population flutuates from year to year. So, don't be discouraged if you are not jumping rabbits, just keep trying.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/hun.../COTTONTAIL RABBIT_files/cottontailrabbit.pdf


----------

